
Wikidata Map July 2019 - edward
https://addshore.com/2019/07/wikidata-map-july-2019/
======
dvduval
Perhaps I'm the only one, but I'm not sure exactly what I'm looking at. Does
this relate to Wikipedia? I kind of feel like it might really too people using
the internet and their coordinates being displayed on the map, but maybe I'm
just slow.

~~~
mtmail
wikidata is a sister project of wikipedia. In the wikidata database many items
have the coordinate field filled, e.g. Tokyo
[https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Q7473516](https://www.wikidata.org/wiki/Q7473516)
is 35°41'2.00"N, 139°46'27.98"E.

The wikidata map puts a dot for every item in the database on a map to show
coverage, and growth of coverage over time.

